

Ask HN: If you are CEO of Microsoft, will you build a Microsoft branded PC? - gaiusparx

What is stopping MS from doing so? They already have MS branded phones and tons of experience building computing hardware (XBOX 360).
======
mooism2
Would it provoke existing PC manufacturers to ship PCs with a Linux-based OS
instead of Windows? I think we'd find it easier to buy a PC without Windows
--- not what Microsoft wants.

Some PC manufacturers would doubtless shout "monopoly" and could credibly
threaten to drag Microsoft through the courts, or even into antitrust again.

That said, I can see a niche for them in selling PCs with high quality drivers
(and thus a more stable Windows). But I don't think it would be profitable
enough to be worth it for them.

------
jolan
The margins on PC hardware are razor thin. It would take a major investment
for little profit.

Also, Microsoft hasn't done a great job with the xbox 360. For example, the
red ring of death problem on old models and the graphics flicker on the new
slim models.

